# UK Debt Colection



## Timorangi

Hello!

I've left the uk a number of years ago but left behind a number of debts. The bulk of them, I've either repaid or I've rolled into New Zealand loans to repay over time. One debt left is a credit card for £10k.

This has recently been passed to a debt collection agency (Robinson way), before handing it over the last Andreas the cc company would have had was Australia, they aren't aware I'm in NZ.

I had contact Stepchange (a uk based debt charity) they worked out a budget with me which suggest I can repay this at £25 per month (taking 34 years) my questions are this.

1. Can the collection agency force me to repay, and track me down to NZ? Will they be able to affect my credit rating here?

2. I have not made contact with them to agree a repayment yet, nor given them an NZ address, should I?

3. 34 years and the advice from Stepchange didn't really seem good. I'd herd that after not lying anything for 6 years they give up...am I better to follow this approach.

4. Is there any quantifiable legal resources that anyone has spoken with/recommends in NZ to ease my mind on the best approach

5. I have a UK pension of 5k that I'm 30years of getting...has anyone attempted to access a pension to not a debt in the UK. I'd happily give this to them to settle it.

Thank you for listening, I've got a good credit rating down under and have done right by all other debtors. This just seems so frankly high to combat and the length to respo lotion so long there seems little hope in resolving.


----------



## escapedtonz

Don't take this as advice as it isn't intended as such. If you want proper advice seek out a professional who know's all about debt and financial law in the UK.
This is just my opinion.

1. 
Can't force you to pay anything. 
Can track you down if they feel it is worth the effort and expense but waste of time as NZ is outside of their jurisdiction and NZ law does not recognize CCJ's n all that stuff from another country. NZ law would only be interested in debt that you had here in NZ. 
No, however, you have a responsibility to declare the truth when asked if you have any debts yada yada or you could be in breach of a finance agreement/contract.

2. Only if you wanna pay them back or make it easy for them to hound you here in NZ.

3. I believe it is a period of 7 years. Had a colleague in the UK who went through debt repayment issues left to her from an ex. partner who did a flit and she was told she wouldn't be eligible for any finance/credit/mortgage for 7 years. Also have a mate here who stopped paying his Irish mortgage a couple of years ago as he was in serious negative equity. House was repossessed and sold by the mortgage company to pay off as much of the debt as possible. He then filed for bankruptcy and was told he will be unable to get any finance, mortgage, credit for a period of 7 years.

4. No sorry. 

5. You cannot withdraw pension funds until you reach NRD (normal retirement date).

Don't use a debt recovery company....You know, the ones that promise to get the vultures off your back in return for commission off the debts over the next 50 years of your life. Will cost you more in the long term and you'll be paying the debts off for many many years.
Best bet (if you want to do something about the debt) is to contact the companies directly, apologise, give em an excuse and plead with them/negotiate with them to help you repay the debt with consideration of your current financial position etc. They'll most likely freeze the interest and maybe allow a settlement at a lower figure.


----------

